# [PC-BSD] Installing FreeBSD 8 (From install PC-BSD 8)



## SaT (Mar 16, 2010)

I do not run on a laptop DVD Live Install PC-BSD8!!!! 
What it may be possible to fix this? 
I told him: 
Download DVD PC-BSD8 and set himself on VirtualBOX to set everything worked fine, then burn this image (ISO) to disc and tried to run LiveDVD on the laptop but I do not work, everything was loaded onto a very long time and now the moment when we must start Xorg and appear Installation is not nothing going on was just a black screen and blinked _ (band) in the upper left of the screen, it lasted about 20 minutes and nothing happened. 
I thought that might drive poorly recorded and downloaded on the new distro on another computer and have recorded it on the new disc. 
Then again, I tried to run LiveDVD on the laptop but I had all the same. 
I decided to try running the LiveDVD for stationary (home) computer and the installer will start up immediately after the launch of 'X'. 

In Linuxe on the laptop I have experienced so that I can not run in LiveCD Xorg, and run Xvesa. 

Video Card: ATI Mobility Radeon â„¢ HD 3470 Hybrid X2 
Learn more about laptop http://belgorod.polaris.ru/descriptions/18/r423132.html 

I tried to run mode 
Run X in VESA mode 
Who starts by pressing the number 7 in the loader 
but it has not helped beats bug http://i.imgur.com/Ij8lR.jpg 
How do I fix it? 

I tried to run the installer from the CD and DVD PC-BSD8.

*Excuse me for my English, I'm from Russia and its message translated through an interpreter Google.*


----------



## lme@ (Mar 16, 2010)

SaT said:
			
		

> I decided to try running the LiveDVD for stationary (home) computer and the installer will start up immediately after the launch of 'X'.



You need to press '3' in the boot loader menu to start the LiveDVD mode.
Additionally you might better ask PC-BSD related questions at PC-BSD's forum:
http://forums.pcbsd.org/


----------



## SaT (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try to do right now as you said at the forum PC-BSD, I have written (my topic on the forum is being tested by the Administration) and so I wrote back in Russian lingual forum PC-BSD but they have not answered me yet that (already took 2-3 days).


----------



## woockash_o (Aug 4, 2010)

*Can somebody help us?*

Hello,

I decided to renew this thread because I didn't find anything else suitable in the Internet. I have exactly the same problem as SaT and exactly the same graphics card (hybrid X2). I can not run the installer of PCBSD but I suppose that it is the problem of FreeBSD (as a base for PC-BSD) because it happens also with Desktop BSD which is also based on FreeBSD (the result is exactly the same with both systems). I have posted some time ago a ticket on the PC-BSD forum but they just told me that this is probably a third party bug. Not sure who should I report this bug to but maybe somebody from this forum could have some knowledge in this subject. 
I have made few tests to eliminate the other possible reasons. I have tested PcBSD on a VirualBox - everything works. I have also tested PCBSD on my girlfriend's laptop (which is exactly the same as mine, excepting the video card. She has Radeon hd 3470 but not X2, just normal single card - PCBSD boots without any problem). This shows that this is the problem of two video cards. Installer gets confused by the presence of two video devices...
Vesa mode is not working - the same black screen.
I have to say that I am normally running Linux distributions and I haven't occurred such a problem.
I have been trying to boot PC-BSD 7.1.1 (based on FreeBSD 7.x), 8.0 and 8.1 (based on FreeBSD 8.x) - always the same problem.
The funny thing is that I can use the very old version of PC-BSD (1.5.1. based on a line 6.x of FreeBSD) and everything goes smoothly (installer runs properly and I can use the system). Probably this bug appeared in the line 7.x and wasn't fixed until 8.x.
Can anybody help me?
Thanks in advance for any answer


----------

